# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pil voor adhd

## elizah

hallo ik heb adhd en gebruik ook conserta
ik ben verzekerd bij fbto en ze vergoeden het!!!
echt waar
elizah

----------


## supershiva

bij het groene land ook elizah?

----------


## biancavanbovene

Wordt het in 2009 ook nog vergoed door FBTO en Het Groene Land?
Ik ben verzekerd bij Menzis en zij vergoeden het niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Bianca,

Neem eens een kijkje bij dit topic:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=20318
Hier staat wat nuttige informatie tussen wat betreft het vergoeden van Concerta!

Wat betreft de vergoeding van het FBTO voor Concerta blijkt dat ze dit in 2009 niet meer vergoeden
_In 2008 vergoedde FBTO nog 100% vergoeding uit basisverzekering (o.b.v. coulance).
Een lid meldt dat FBTO alleen vergoedt als de medicatie door een kinderpsychiater is voorgeschreven! Een kinder- of huisarts is dus niet voldoende voor vergoeding. De medewerker van FBTO gaf als reden voor deze eis dat de medicatie veel te makkelijk en te veel wordt voorgeschreven door artsen._ 
*bron: http://www.balansdigitaal.nl/sitemanager.asp?pid=1639*

Het groene land vergoed de Concerta ook geen 100% meer, maar ze vergoeden dit tot maximaal €500,- euro per jaar, de rest moet je dus zelf betalen. (Dus ongeveer 10 maanden worden vergoed de overige 2 maanden moet je zelf betalen)

Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

----------


## sietske763

ha bianca en syl,
ik zit ook bij het groene land en klopt syl, tot 500 euro per jaar vergoeden ze het...maar volgens mij ligt het er ook aan hoeveel sterren je bijverzekerd hebt, ik heb dus 4 sterren,
maar het makkelijkste is gewoon ff bellen met groene land, heb je direct alle polis voordelen, ik heb ook gewoon gebeld...
en die 2 maanden die jij/ik moeten betalen ga ik gewoon ritalin slikken,helpt ook prima en wordt helemaal vergoed

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Het is nu idd het beste om weer opnieuw onderzoek te doen, ieder jaar veranderen die zorgverzekeraars van dingen. Iets wat ze in 2009 afgesproken hadden kan bijvoorbeeld in 2010 al weer niet meer gelden.

Advies: Heb je vragen of je zorgverzekeraar bepaalde medicijnen vergoed? Bel dan altijd even je zorgverzekeraar op!

----------

